# Hey all



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

So I figured its impolite to post around here without introducing myself first.

I was turned on to this site by David_Z's blog (shredding gnar snowboarding blog). I took up snowboarding last winter after a 10 year hiatus after a bad knee injury. I should have came back sooner but with college and no funds and busy schedule, moving south, blah, blah, blah....I didn't.

Well Dave dragged me out onto the slopes last season and it was a blast. I was riding straight rental equipment with my Keen snowshoe boots. So needless to say I was a bit lacking in fun factor. But what it did do was reinstall my love of snowboarding. 

I started back in 93-94 and my first board was a kemper. I cant remember the model but it was a long noser with minimal tail and high back plastic bindings! It was cool I rode it for two seasons before getting a Rossignol 148 something or other in like 96-97. It was a twin that was way to stiff and some low back bindings.

Either way; I am looking forward to this season. I live only minutes away from Alpine and hope to get out there at least once a week. I am completely torn on what board/bindings/boots to buy so I am sure you will see a lot of posts about it in the near future.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

gls:maverick said:


> Either way; I am looking forward to this season. I live only minutes away from Alpine and hope to get out there at least once a week. I am completely torn on what board/bindings/boots to buy so I am sure you will see a lot of posts about it in the near future.


Shouldn't you be working right now? Anyways welcome aboard bro. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here so post away with your board/boot/binding questions in the forums and they'll hook you up. Also there is a thread for buy/sell used equipment on here which I've used. Check it out for some good deals.


----------

